# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نا امیدی از درس ز یست وحرکت عجىیب من در راستای پیوستن ب نظام اموزشی علی کرامت

## alilovegham

تو آزمونای کانون زیست را حدود 50%_40%_دوبارم 20%ميزنم اما ب نظرم سوالای کانون نسبت ب کنکور94خیلی سادن من تصیم گرفتم ب جای زیاد تست زدن از dvdهای کرامت +کتاب نسبتأ دشوار ودشوارتر +کتاب درسی +جزوات کرامت استفاده کنم . نظرتون چیه میشه با این حرکت من زیستا 70%زد ؟؟؟

----------


## mehrab98

سوالات کانون نسبت به کنکور 94 سادن ؟!  :Yahoo (21): 
نمیگم خیلی سختن اما همچینم ک شما میگی ساده نیستن...

----------


## biology115

عمارلو رو بگیر بخون ...

----------


## amin firoozniya

> تو آزمونای کانون زیست را حدود 50%_40%_دوبارم 20%ميزنم اما ب نظرم سوالای کانون نسبت ب کنکور94خیلی سادن من تصیم گرفتم ب جای زیاد تست زدن از dvdهای کرامت +کتاب نسبتأ دشوار ودشوارتر +کتاب درسی +جزوات کرامت استفاده کنم . نظرتون چیه میشه با این حرکت من زیستا 70%زد ؟؟؟


خوب اگه به نظر شما آسونه پس چرا 90 به بالا نمي زنين؟به نظر من سوالات زيست كانون در كل سطح خيلي خوبي داره . وسعي ميكنه از الگو هاي كنكور استفاده كنه . مثلا به نظر شما آيا سطح سوالاي ژنتيك قلم چي آسون بود؟؟؟

----------


## Forgotten

بله حق با شماست 

سوالات کانون حداقل یک لول از کنکور پایین تره

ترکیبی که چیدید به نظرم وقتی دی وی دی های کرامت رو میبینید دیگه به جزوش نیازی نیست 
یه کتاب تست داشته باشید و کار کنید خیلی بهتر نتیجه میگیرید تا اینکه هی جزوه بخونید این نظر منه

----------


## rezagmi

جزوه رو بیخیال
dvd+ کتاب درسی+تست به مقدار لازم!
ولی بیشتر وقتت رو بزار رو خود کتاب (بعد از دیدن فیلم ها)

----------


## _AHMADreza_

سوالای قلمچی سادن ؟  :Yahoo (21): 

دوست عزیز یه نصحیت همه چیز پیجیده نکن اسونارو خراب میکنی یه حده معلوم داره و یه الگو تقریبا ثابت این رواله بهتره خراب نکنی ! حداقل برای کنکور

----------


## BacheMosbat

راس میگه سوالای قلم چی زیستش تا اینجا اسون بوده البته پایه رو نمیدونم چون پایه نخوندم ولی زیستش از اول سال خصوصا فتونسنتزشو خیلی اسون در حد کنکور دهه هشتاد داده بودن که در مقابل کنکور نود سه و چهار هیچی نبودن من با اینکه چیزی حالیم نیست اوندفعه نود زدم البته بقیه درسا صفر خخخولی قطعا تو امتحانای جمع بندی اخر سال سولای جوندار زیادی میدن اونجا قشنگ ترکیب میکنن اشک کسایی خصوصا مثل من که پایه رو نخوندن در میاد

----------


## alilovegham

> خوب اگه به نظر شما آسونه پس چرا 90 به بالا نمي زنين؟به نظر من سوالات زيست كانون در كل سطح خيلي خوبي داره . وسعي ميكنه از الگو هاي كنكور استفاده كنه . مثلا به نظر شما آيا سطح سوالاي ژنتيك قلم چي آسون بود؟؟؟


سوالاى کانون ی قلق داره اگه قلقه بیاد دستت سوالاشا با نگا میزنی اما مسئلة این جاست ک سوالای کنکور94عجیب بودن +بعضی سوالا جوابش اشتباه بود +بین دوتاگزينه شک میکردی اما سوالای کانون خیلی روتینن !!!فقط امسال سوالای شیمی یکم سخت بود  . . .

----------


## dorsa20

> سوالاى کانون ی قلق داره اگه قلقه بیاد دستت سوالاشا با نگا میزنی اما مسئلة این جاست ک سوالای کنکور94عجیب بودن +بعضی سوالا جوابش اشتباه بود +بین دوتاگزينه شک میکردی اما سوالای کانون خیلی روتینن !!!فقط امسال سوالای شیمی یکم سخت بود  . . .



قلقو قبول دارم اما سوالات از سطح خوبی برخوردار بوده تا الان..کنکورم  همیچین سخت نبود ما هول کردیم

----------


## alilovegham

> قلقو قبول دارم اما سوالات از سطح خوبی برخوردار بوده تا الان..کنکورم  همیچین سخت نبود ما هول کردیم


سخت بود . . .

----------


## dorsa20

> سخت بود . . .



نچ :Yahoo (15): ....مبهم بود بعضیاش به خصوص شمارشیا

----------


## amin firoozniya

> راس میگه سوالای قلم چی زیستش تا اینجا اسون بوده البته پایه رو نمیدونم چون پایه نخوندم ولی زیستش از اول سال خصوصا فتونسنتزشو خیلی اسون در حد کنکور دهه هشتاد داده بودن که در مقابل کنکور نود سه و چهار هیچی نبودن من با اینکه چیزی حالیم نیست اوندفعه نود زدم البته بقیه درسا صفر خخخولی قطعا تو امتحانای جمع بندی اخر سال سولای جوندار زیادی میدن اونجا قشنگ ترکیب میکنن اشک کسایی خصوصا مثل من که پایه رو نخوندن در میاد


درسته مبحث فتوسنتز واقعا آسون بود من خودم 95 زدم ولي بايد به اين نكته توجه كرد كه نميشه تمام آزمونا سخت سوال طرح كرد چون اگه قرار باشه هر آزمون سوالاي سخت بدن دانش آموز روحيه اش پايين مياد . شما اگه به سوالاي متابوليسم 94 نگاه كني سوالات روتين بود و سخت نبود .

----------


## saeedkh76

> تو آزمونای کانون زیست را حدود 50%_40%_دوبارم 20%ميزنم اما ب نظرم سوالای کانون نسبت ب کنکور94خیلی سادن من تصیم گرفتم ب جای زیاد تست زدن از dvdهای کرامت +کتاب نسبتأ دشوار ودشوارتر +کتاب درسی +جزوات کرامت استفاده کنم . نظرتون چیه میشه با این حرکت من زیستا 70%زد ؟؟؟


تاثیر تست رو در نظر داشته باشید
مقاله ای هم که تو امضام هست مطالعه کنید

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

سوالات كانون هيچ قلقي ندارن كه يادش بگيري بالا بزني!مگه دوچرخه سواريه كه قلقشو يادبگيري خوب بري؟!
اما اينو بدونين كانون سوالات زيستش از همه نظر مثل سختي،كيفيت و...حداقل٢-٣سطح پايينتر از كنكور٩٤هستن
من هم خودم امسال قلمچي هستم و پارسال هم بودم و تمام ازموناش رو هم رفتم ولي باور كنيد وقتي نشسته بودم سر جلسه كنكور٩٤سوالات جوري بودن انگار از درس زيست طرح نشده بودن!سر ٩٩٪سوالات بين٢يا حتي ٣گزينه شك داشتم يا اصلا نميفهميدم سوال چي ميگه!با اينكه من هفته ي قبلش زيست٩٣خارج كشور رو كه سوالاتشو نديده بودم قبلا توي ازموني كه از خودم گرفته بودم با دور دنيا٧٧٪زدم و قلمچي جامع ها رو هم حدودا ميانگين ٦٥ ٪زده بودم كنكور رو ٤٥٪زدم!!
من مثل سوالات كنكور٩٤خداوكيلي فقط ٢جا ديدم:١-٣ازمون جامع اخر سنجش تستاي زيستش خيييييييييلي شبيه كنكور بودن و جالبه درصد منم اونجا نزديك كنكور بود!دوبار٥٥ زدم يه بار هم٥٠ دومين جايي هم كه تست شبيه كنكور٩٤ديدم تستاي خيلي سبز ويرايش جديد سال دوم و سومش هستن كه خيلي به نظرم مثل كنكور ٩٤هستن؛حتي الگو هم مثلش نيست به نظرم تستاي الگو هم از ك نكور٩٤اسونترن
به استارتر تايپيك هم پيشنهاد ميدم به جاي dvdكرامت درسنامه كتاب هاي زيست خيلي سبز رو بخونن،هم كاملترن و هم وقت خيييلي كمتري ميگيره خوندنشون نسبت به فيلم ديدن
نزدسك كنكور هم كتاب عبارت هاي زيست مهروماهو بگير تمام عبارتاشو بررسي كن

----------


## mehrab98

اقا خداییش گیجمون نکنید ... یکی میگه الگو خوبه یکی میگه خوب نیست یکی میگه خیلی سبز یکی میگه فلان.... اقا بالاخره چی هست ادم بتونه مطمئن باشه ک تستایی ک میزنه حداقل تو لول و شیوه کنکورای جدیده؟؟بهتره بگم کنکور 94
ولی به نظر من الگو خیلی خوبه.... الگو واقعا سوالاش خوبه قبول دارم بعضی جاها زمینو به اسمون بافته و چرند داره اما واقعا کتابش و تستاش قوین...  کنکور 94 هم به نظرم چون سبک طرح تست فرق کرده بود بچه ها انگار هول کرده بودن... وگرنه اقا خداییش شمارشیاش راحت تر از شمارشیای الگو بودن شمارشیای الگو غالبا ادمو اسفالت میکنه....

----------


## BacheMosbat

> درسته مبحث فتوسنتز واقعا آسون بود من خودم 95 زدم ولي بايد به اين نكته توجه كرد كه نميشه تمام آزمونا سخت سوال طرح كرد چون اگه قرار باشه هر آزمون سوالاي سخت بدن دانش آموز روحيه اش پايين مياد . شما اگه به سوالاي متابوليسم 94 نگاه كني سوالات روتين بود و سخت نبود .


درسته اگه بنابر این باشه بخوان یه چندتا سوال اسون هم تو کنکور بدن اونارو از فصلایی میدن که میدونن خیلیا اصلا نمیخوننشون مثلا گیاهی ها برعکس فصلایی که همه میخونن رو تا جایی میتونن میپیچونن

----------

